# Saeco Espresso 2002 Coffee Machine any good?



## the viking51 (Mar 23, 2010)

A gentleman wants to give me a Saeco Espresso 2002 that gathering dust, but im new to these as im only a cafetiere man. Any good? I expect it to be big.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Is this it?










It looks like a cubica/gaggia baby to me......

Don't Gaggia make Saeco or am I talking rubbish?

If it's a gift then do it. A descale should have it running like new. Sounds like it hasn't been used much if he's giving it away?

Lee

P.S. Welcome the Coffee Forums UK the Viking 51!


----------



## the viking51 (Mar 23, 2010)

Have not seen it yet.picking up tonight. may have to use it in garage as wife goes mad when work top cluttered. she hates coffee? lol


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha Ha Unlucky! Been there! put yer foot down! (then run away!)

Once you have it plugged in we can halp you with any issues it may have.

Lee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It'll be smaller than you expect and as Lee says will need to be descaled and given a general clean before using unless it has been well looked after.

Once you have it home post a pic and ask any questions and I'm sure we will be able to assist in getting you up and running.


----------

